# FS: 75 gals. tank/stand/equipment



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jerry is selling his 75 gallons tank:

- Canopy
- PC lights 4-96w-- good for plants or reef
- Canister filter
- Drilled for saltwater wet dry
- UV sterlizer(needs new bulb)
- Wood grain stand
- Has wet dry that needs work for salt water
- Electronic CO2 system

Make offer (send a PM to niko).

Jerry Dooling


----------

